# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Ivanka or Chelsea?

## Trinnity

What do you think?

----------

Knightkore (07-25-2016)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

I think Chelsea could use a better fashion adviser.  She probably uses the same one who dressed her mother in a Kirby bag and told her it was high fashion to spend thousands on gunny sack material.

----------

2cent (07-23-2016),Dan40 (07-23-2016),Rickity Plumber (07-23-2016)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

I like them both because they both seem like very nice ladies.

As far as how they look? What would that matter? i'm 50 and way too old for either one of them. Even if I wasn't, I'm not very steeped in judgments based on physical appearances.

----------

LFD (07-23-2016)

----------


## LFD

I do not find Ivanka attractive at all. Personality, body, and demeanor. 

The tides have changed. Guys are allowed to like meaty thighs, and having a bigger ass no longer makes you fat.

----------


## Midgardian

Chelsea is a Democrat, right?

Enough for me to pick Ivanka even if Chelsea was Playmate of the month and Ivanka was a Weight Watchers candidate.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-25-2016),Mordent (07-23-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

> I think Chelsea could use a better fashion adviser.  She probably uses the same one who dressed her mother in a Kirby bag and told her it was high fashion to spend thousands on gunny sack material.


Guess what? Chelsea was pregnant in that photo. I remember.

----------


## LFD

> I like them both because they both seem like very nice ladies.
> 
> As far as how they look? What would that matter? i'm 50 and way too old for either one of them. Even if I wasn't, I'm not very steeped in judgments based on physical appearances.


Ha, you are conscious of the creepiness that comes with old age.

----------


## LFD

> Chelsea is a Democrat, right?
> 
> Enough for me to pick Ivanka even if Chelsea was Playmate of the month and Ivanka was a Weight Watchers candidate.


Anger is healthy in a sexual relationship.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Ha, you are conscious of the creepiness that comes with old age.


I don't ever go around trying to 'bag chicks,' so I'm not creepy. I still get approached often by much younger women, but I happen to like them older, actually.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Guess what? Chelsea was pregnant in that photo. I remember.


Those pants had to be really uncomfortable.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (07-23-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> What the hell, it looks like Chelsea needs to pee.....



In my experience, pregnant women ALWAYS need to pee.

----------


## MrMike

> There is a MASSIVE difference between judging folks on character and action, and picking on a woman for her looks.


Chelsea generally looks like a bucket full of assholes and I can't think of much she's done other than get $900k from MSNBC out of college and be a part of the corrupt Clinton Slushfundation.

I guess that count$ for something...

----------

East of the Beast (07-25-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> There's no question that Ivanka is beautiful, but she has been 'brought up in beauty' and any flaws she might have had have been corrected.  Hillary was never a 'girlie girl', you can look back at her college days and see that. Remember the horrible, bushy hair that Chelsey had during all their White House Days?  Hillary never did one thing to help make Chelsea look nicer and I felt sorry for her.
> 
> Call me a 'softie', but we are born with our looks...........it's our beliefs and politics that make us unlikable.


Potlash, you put that so well.  FWIW, I felt sorry for the kid, too.

But I've been say this.  It's not just the physical, facial appearance that's being judge here.  It's one person's poise, grace, and inner beauty that can't help but shine, as compared to someone who, for all it's worth, looked like she was actually trying to accomplish the opposite.

----------

potlatch (07-26-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> In my experience, pregnant women ALWAYS need to pee.


Was she pregnant?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Was she pregnant?


Yes.

----------


## 2cent

> There is a MASSIVE difference between judging folks on character and action, and picking on a woman for her looks.


Yes.  And the character of the two people in those pictures shows.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Potlash, you put that so well.  FWIW, I felt sorry for the kid, too.
> 
> But I've been say this.  It's not just the physical, facial appearance that's being judge here.  It's one person's poise, grace, and inner beauty that can't help but shine, as compared to someone who, for all it's worth, looked like she was actually trying to accomplish the opposite.



LOL..seriosulsy?  What do you or any of us know about her 'inner beauty?'

----------

LFD (07-25-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> Yes.


Prove it.

----------


## 2cent

> LOL..seriosulsy?  What do you or any of us know about her 'inner beauty?'


If you can't tell, I can't help you.

----------


## LFD

> don't judge. 
> The new mantra of kids everywhere.


Not that new of a phrase.

It is pretty much a near exact rephrasing of several statements from God in the bible.

----------


## squidward

> Thank you!
> One of mama's mantras:  If you DON'T learn to judge, you're going to find yourself in a world of hurt!
> 
> "Show me your company, and I'll tell you what you are."


I tell my kids, "Move out and I won't judge you."

----------

2cent (07-25-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Prove it.



Pregnant Chelsea Clinton Shows Off Maternity Curves in Leather Pants

----------


## Knightkore

> Pregnant Chelsea Clinton Shows Off Maternity Curves in Leather Pants


Well thank you.....

So did she have her spawn of hell?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Well thank you.....
> 
> So did she have her spawn of hell?



I think she has two...one of each.

----------


## 2cent

> I tell my kids, "Move out and I won't judge you."


Yeah, but they better come back with damn good Apple Pie and/or good lawn mowing skills!

----------

squidward (07-25-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> Not that new of a phrase.
> 
> It is pretty much a near exact rephrasing of several statements from God in the bible.


Only half of it, but you knew that.

----------

squidward (07-25-2016)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Chelsea was pregnant in that photo.



   How did that happen?    :Wink: 

   Please - tell us all , as descriptive as you can......How did that happen?


    Its......it was not.......it did not occur..........it didn't happen in some gross manner did it?   :Wink: 




    :Joe

----------

Knightkore (07-25-2016)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Pregnant Chelsea Clinton Shows Off Maternity Curves in Leather Pants





  Oh, I am gonna be sick. I'm gonna be ill.


      :Joe

----------

Knightkore (07-25-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> How did that happen?   
> 
>    Please - tell us all , as descriptive as you can......How did that happen?
> 
> 
>     Its......it was not.......it did not occur..........it didn't happen in some gross manner did it?  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that was mean.  You know that the person who was told to marry her was also told to produce an heir, right?  Otherwise, Hillary wouldn't have anyone to brag on baking with in the kitchen.
One thing is most likely sure:  She changed as many diapers as Chelsea has, and can even say so without lying... for once.

----------

Knightkore (07-25-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> I think she has two...one of each.


Crap.  The anti-Christ is a twin?

----------


## Knightkore

> Oh, I am gonna be sick. I'm gonna be ill.
> 
> 
>       :Joe




{I think I might have found a picture of one {or both} of Chelsea's spawns.....er children.....}

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-25-2016)

----------


## Big Bird

> This was taken in May of this year. He was at an event in Poland. Maybe the lighting is harsh, but damn.


  	 	 	 	   Looks to me like Hillary Rotten Clinton beat the shit out of him..

----------

Knightkore (07-25-2016),LFD (07-26-2016)

----------


## Analysis247

I don't think the black is helping slim Chelsea down....on the other hand that dress Ivanka was wearing at the RNC was looking REAL good.

----------

Knightkore (07-25-2016)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

@Trinnity









 :Joe

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> I don't think the black is helping slim Chelsea down....on the other hand that dress Ivanka was wearing at the RNC was looking REAL good.



 Music Singer - Paula Abdul. Back in the 1980s she wore alot of black. Janet Jackson most always wore it.

  I guess it makes you look thinner.



               :Joe

----------


## bdtex

Both. The Obama and Bush girls too.

----------


## Mordent

> Anyone who would wear black latex pants like that while pregnant, and at a public function....lack of judgment doesn't begin to describe the FAIL. But here's the nicest pic I could find of her. For you.


Not a bad pic, but I still find her face, for lack of a better term, "genetically unfortunate".

----------

Knightkore (07-26-2016)

----------


## potlatch

> Potlash, you put that so well.  FWIW, I felt sorry for the kid, too.
> 
> But I've been say this.  It's not just the physical, facial appearance that's being judge here.  It's one person's poise, grace, and inner beauty that can't help but shine, as compared to someone who, for all it's worth, looked like she was actually trying to accomplish the opposite.


Thanks 2cent!  When I wrote 'beliefs' I kind of meant some of the things you mentioned. You and I think alike much of the time and we know children learn from their parents. I don't see any of the good traits, you mentioned, in Hillary so Chelsea didn't have her to learn from.

Remember all the years we called Hillary PIAPS? Not nice I know but all she wore were black pant suits, lol.

----------

Jen (07-26-2016)

----------


## squidward

> Not a bad pic, but I still find her face, for lack of a better term, "genetically unfortunate".


Yup, it's not her body, it's that Web Hubble head she has on her shoulders.

----------

NuYawka (07-26-2016)

----------

